# remove ubuntu 10.10 from multi boot



## confused!! (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay..So I had Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 as the two OS in my notebook. Ubuntu was installed after Windows using the Grub Boot loader. Now I upgraded Ubuntu to 10.10 and I am really disappointed with the performance and I want to revert back to 10.04 but I am told that I cannot downgrade and I need a fresh install of 10.04.

So my doubts are:

1. If I again make a fresh install of 10.04, will the Grub loader be smart enough to remove 10.10, keep Windows 7 and add 10.04
2. If not, I would like to remove all OS from my system and again make a fresh install of Win 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. I need little help on this one as last time I had made a blunder by directly formatting the Linux partition from windows and then having a real headache in installing windows as it resulted in some boot problem.

P.S - Although in the last 2 months I have made Ubuntu my primary OS, but still I consider myself as a novice user


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2010)

Just install Ubuntu 10.04 in the partition of Ubuntu 10.10 and you'll be god to go.
Why don't you try a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.10? It might work.


----------



## confused!! (Oct 23, 2010)

^^yeah...will try that


----------



## lyroj (Oct 24, 2010)

confused!! said:


> ^^yeah...will try that



There are too many problems with Ubuntu 10.10.this is not a worthy release.
i would rather install Linux Mint 10.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

lyroj said:


> There are too many problems with Ubuntu 10.10.this is not a worthy release.
> i would rather install Linux Mint 10.


I beg to differ. Ubuntu 10.10 is actually pretty good.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 14, 2010)

> I beg to differ. Ubuntu 10.10 is actually pretty good.


 yeah. Ubuntu 10.10 is really stable. Its 10.04 - Bugs (imo). a fresh 10.10 install is to be preffered. I think ubuntu should have a rolling release if its possible


----------

